# royal windsor kennel or B and L kennel



## karmakarma (Mar 13, 2007)

I am still looking for a maltese and the search is not going well. Does anyone know anything about royal windsor kennel he is not in the USA we have emailed each other and talk on the phone but I still do not understand how he would register the dogs with AKC when they are register with CBKC. What about L and B kennel. Any information will be nice. 
www.royalwindsorkennel.com 
www.bandlkennels.com


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If you are in the USA, there are plently of breeders here, you may just want to look do some more investigating. if not, I'm hoping someone on this forum can help you.


----------



## karmakarma (Mar 13, 2007)

2maltmom your pups are so cute


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good for you for trying to do some research before purchasing a maltese. Would you tell us where you are located? That might help people give you some leads on breeders. Are you looking for male or female? Also be thinking about what price range is comfortable for you. I'm sure you can get some help, but a little info would make it easier.....good luck with your search!


----------



## karmakarma (Mar 13, 2007)

I am located in California and I can pay up to 3000


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ther are some links to some great breeders in California in this thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=18697


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OK, then you are at pretty much at the level of a top tier breeder. You have lots of possibilities open to you. We have some members in California.....hopefully they'll give you some info.

PS Have you looked at some of the old posts in the breeder section. There are lots of recent posts with specific breeders and the links to their websites. I don't know if any of them are from the west coast, but there are lots in Texas, OK, etc.

Edit: I didn't see Marj's post. Great info with good links.....


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Good luck in locating your puppy


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Check out the list of breeders at http://www.californiamaltese.org/members.html.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Royal Windsor has a history of using pictures that belong to other breeders on thier site. Last year, a well known Maltese show breed had to write and ask that their photo be removed. 

As for the other kennel, I find it rather offensive that they name a dog "Turd" and post it on their site.

With the budget you have, you should be able to find a nice, well bred dog from a well known breeder here in the states.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> I am located in California and I can pay up to 3000[/B]


I got my Katie from MaltaAngels, Sheila Riley in Valley Springs Ca. and I could not be happier with her. According to Sheila's web-site she had a litter due the end of March. My girl friend also got a fluff butt from Sheila. Sheila is an excellent breeder and a lovely lady to talk to.

This is her web-site.

http://www.maltaangelsmaltese.com/

Good Luck,
Lynda


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree with Lynda ....Malta Angels







would be a very good choice








I have met Sheila Riley... and she is a very nice lady... and is using excellent lines.

Also a couple hours west of me (I am in Sacramento) is Richelieu Maltese
http://www.richmaltese.com/


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I agree with Lynda ....Malta Angels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheila is so wonderful. She has helped me a lot with Lucy when I was trying to get her ready for the ring and always answered any questions I had. (Lucy's sire is one of her champions) I've met her several times and have been to her home. I would buy from her in a heartbeat. 

Carole, I didn't know you were in Sac! We should try for a Northern Cali get together, although I'm in central california. That would be so much fun!



> I am located in California and I can pay up to 3000[/B]


What part of california are you located in KarmaKarma?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello:

While not an owner yet (hoping to adopt in late summer); I have done lots of research and emailed several folks and in CA - I think some of the more reputable breeders are:

http://www.ariamaltese.com/
http://www.rijesmaltese.com/about.html
http://www.maltaangelsmaltese.com/

CA is a large state - so I'm sure there are more - but I've heard good things - another good thing to do is find a known reputable breeder and go to their links - page - they usually list their friends. You can also email several of the breeders that you'll find on the American Maltese Association http://www.americanmaltese.org/ 

I have been in contact with many breeders and the ones who've gotten back to me have all been very kind and helpful.



Jifner


----------

